# Country Style Beef Ribs #2



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2018)

*Country Style Beef Ribs #2*


These are the second half of a purchase Mrs Bear made a couple months ago.
There were 12 pieces (4 in each pack) @ $4.99 a pound.
I split the 12 into two bags of 6 for my SV, only adding a little CBP & Garlic Powder.

I had already done the first half at 155° for 21 hours, so I decided to try this time at 155° for 23 hours.
I removed the Vac Pack from the bath, pulled the pieces out, Dried them with Paper towels, and seared them on both sides in a Frying Pan with Butter. They browned up nicely.
Then I Plated some up with some of Mrs Bear’s Roasted Red Taters & some Broccoli. They were very tasty & Fork Tender, just like the first batch, and I’ll have to say I saw no difference between the 21 hours & the 23 hours. They were both nice & Tender & had Great Texture.

Then the next Day I sliced up another one & heated the little slices up & added them to the leftover Taters & a Couple of Eggs for a Great Breakfast.

*This ends the experiments with these Beef CSRs, with my results showing that 155° for 21 to 23 hours produces Tasty Tender Beef CSRs with a very nice Texture.*


Thanks For Stopping By,

Bear

6 CSRs racked & ready for a 23 hour bath @ 155°:







Fresh out of the SV:






Beginning the searing process:






All Seared up:






Bear's First Helping:






Next Morning's Bear Breakfast:


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 18, 2018)

Two nice lookin meals . Great crust on the beef .


----------



## gary s (Apr 18, 2018)

Mmmmm  mighty tasty looking there Bear      I "Like" it

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2018)

As usual, everything looks delicious John!
Your really getting a handle on that SV machine!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## weedeater (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks great Bear as usual. Haven’t had CSR’s in awhile.  Need to add those to my to do list.  Like!

Weedeater


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 18, 2018)

Those look great Bear. Question for ya...Can you SV(insert name of protein here) let it cool and toss it in the freezer in the same bag for a later date? Then just reheat similar to the way you did the ribs. That would save allot of time by doing bigger batches. If you haven't figured it out yet I'm trying to sell myself on an SV purchase. 

Point for sure. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Those look great Bear. Question for ya...Can you SV(insert name of protein here) let it cool and toss it in the freezer in the same bag for a later date? Then just reheat similar to the way you did the ribs. That would save allot of time by doing bigger batches. If you haven't figured it out yet I'm trying to sell myself on an SV purchase.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yes you can & I do.
They recommend you take it out of the SV & right into a bowl of Ice Water to cool it down fast (for safety). Then into the freezer until you're ready to heat them up in the SV again or Grill, or whatever.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Two nice lookin meals . Great crust on the beef .



Thank You Rich!!
Yeah these really Seared up nice in a little Butter.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2018)

gary s said:


> Mmmmm  mighty tasty looking there Bear      I "Like" it
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> As usual, everything looks delicious John!
> Your really getting a handle on that SV machine!
> Very nicely done!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
I'm loving this Sous Vide Supreme!
I always had a weak spot for anything having to do with accuracy, whether it be Woodworking or Consistent Cooking.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2018)

weedeater said:


> Looks great Bear as usual. Haven’t had CSR’s in awhile.  Need to add those to my to do list.  Like!
> 
> Weedeater




Thank You Weedeater!!
I used to Smoke Pork CSRs, but I can't remember ever smoking any Beef CSRs.
But I can tell you I like these Beef CSRs a lot done this way, and I think they're quite a bit better than the Pork CSRs.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

